# puppies with different parents?



## Gon.ney (Feb 21, 2019)

So one of my friends dog accidentally escaped while in heat, she took her two black male Gsd inside, and while she left her other female outside, (they had a fence) as she was coming out, she noticed that she wasn’t there, she said that she looked everywhere and found her at a park, after a month she noticed her belly was inflating and took her to the vet and confirmed she was pregnant, she gave birth and had 7 healthy puppies 1 male and 6 females, tho she doesn’t know who the father is, she told me it could have been the pit bull up top from our neighborhood, since they’re the only ones out, seems to be 2 blue grayish puppies, one sable, 4 blacks with a white chest just like the black male gsd. what do you think? I’m just very curious since it got my attention?


----------



## Gon.ney (Feb 21, 2019)

I really looking for only positive comments, ik she was supposed to supervise her female, tho she had only left for 4 minutes to crate her other dogs and feed them


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Girls gone wild. Females can be very sneaky about things, and in answer to your question a female can have a litter sired by more then one male. There could be two or more fathers for these pups and only DNA will sort it out.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

Cute pups! 

Life happens. At least this happened with what sounds like a responsible pet owner that will do well by the puppies and hopefully find them all suitable homes. I'd love to see more pictures as they grow...curious to see how they turn out!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Every pup in the litter could have a different sire, in theory.


----------

